# Seattle Tree Care Company needs experienced Climbers, Ground men, and Etimators NOW!



## rringe (Jul 6, 2011)

We are a tree care company in located in Mountlake Terrace, WA (North of downtown Seattle about 12 miles) and we are need experienced climbers/ pruners, groundsmen, and possibly an estimator. Estimator must be ISA certified, which is a plus for climbers/ pruners as well. We pay well, have a professionaly run organization, and try to keep the hours down. Give us a call at 206-755-3964 or email Ryan at [email protected] and lets talk!


----------

